# Cloudy Water from Sand?



## RJCampbell86 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello

I just changed my 75G from gravel to sand & painted the back black. Only problem is that even though I rinsed the sand in a big bowel using a hose and waited for the water to run clear it still made my water cloudy. Is this normal?

The sand I used was its not like normal sand its more like very small rocks kind of reminds me of crushed coral.

Thanks!


----------



## RJCampbell86 (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is a link to the sand.

http://www.petco.com/product/115881/Pet ... arium-Sand

Sorry for the double post wouldn't let me post the link cause i had 0 posts ><


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

When filling up, did you run the water into a bowl or side of glass? If you ran the water right onto the top of the sand then it will lift up a lot of particles, should clear up in a day or two.


----------



## RJCampbell86 (Sep 24, 2011)

I used bowl until it was enough water where it didn't really make a difference. Should I run the filter or leave it off? what would be better? is it safe for fish to be added or wait till it clears?


----------



## Bungalowdan (Aug 16, 2010)

RJCampbell86 said:


> I used bowl until it was enough water where it didn't really make a difference. Should I run the filter or leave it off? what would be better? is it safe for fish to be added or wait till it clears?


Is it an established tank with a cycled filter or new setup?


----------



## RJCampbell86 (Sep 24, 2011)

Bungalowdan said:


> RJCampbell86 said:
> 
> 
> > I used bowl until it was enough water where it didn't really make a difference. Should I run the filter or leave it off? what would be better? is it safe for fish to be added or wait till it clears?
> ...


The tank was cycled running almost a year. I placed the fish in a 30 gallon tank i had and took out the bio media and left it in the tank where the fish is to save the cycle. its just a plain sponge and carbon in the filter for now.

I'm in the process of switching to Africans just starting to get it set u[ then I'll plan out what I want. I plan on making a topic at a later date about my stock list.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Possibly debris in the water? I've also found that to "not make a difference" in the sand the water height has to be above 2'.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have had really good luck avoiding cloudy water when adding substrate, but others experience a day of cloudiness at first and then it clears. To try this option, you definitely want to run your filters...that is what will remove the cloudiness.

Personally if the fish are not in yet I would remove the substrate and rewash. Easier now than if you find out after 2-3 days that you need to do it.

If the cloudiness is a little dust from the gravel, it won't hurt the fish.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Clean sand or gravel doesn't cloud the water. Running water through gravel or sand will not really clean it unless you are moving the material around to allow the water to float away tiny particles trapped in the sand. It is easiest to do it in small quantities.


----------



## RJCampbell86 (Sep 24, 2011)

IDK, I haven cleaned it a few times. when I 1st got it once it was in the tank I re-rinsed it then I took it all out and cleaned it again then yet again today I took it out and cleaned it again. This stuff is dirty. no matter how much I clean it its still dirty. I even added it using that bottle trick and my water is still cloudy 

Each time the water ran clean out my bowl even mixing by hand it ran clean.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I felt that way about crushed coral. Time to try a new substrate.


----------



## RJCampbell86 (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm going to let it run and see if it clears up. I have 2 Aquaclear 110 filters running trying to clear the water. Ill give it a few days hopefully it will clear up. :?


----------



## lelandgray (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine was cloudy the first day I put my sand in. I rinsed it as thoroughly as I possibly could in 5 gallon buckets a little bit at a time. The next morning, the tank was clear.

I'd just wait another day or so.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

If you are running HOB filters be aware that the suspended dirt and sand is going to wreak havoc on your impellers...

The reason I switched to canisters is the damage done to my HOBs when adding sand and despite cleaning, the continued damage when my Mbuna sent sand flying...


----------



## RJCampbell86 (Sep 24, 2011)

Well I went to walmart and bought this stuff called Crystal Clear it was less then 3$ and it made the water clear. I didn't think it was going to work but an hour after I put it in the water was clear.

It's not like normal sand it's different if I pick it up and drop it in the water it sinks very quick. It's almost like very small rocks not really sand.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd avoid using chemicals like that once your fish are in the tank. Although they may say claim to be fish and plant safe, you will find posts about problems if you search the forum.


----------



## RJCampbell86 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yea, I don't plan on really using it with fish in. Hoping the water won't get cloudy again but worried it will once the fish are and and the sand gets moved around. So I was thinking of mixing the sand up and adding it till the sand is good the doing a huge water change.


----------

